# 1998 Jeep Cherokee Condenser Lines



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

gurnee5 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the condenser lines apart in a 1998 Jeep Cherokee? Does it require a special tool?


looks like old Ford idea with spring couplings.
yes, you do have to have a special tool for it, like this:
http://www.jeepair.com/info/how-to-use-the-quick-disconnect-tools-57.php

looking at it, they also sell a scissors looking one for Fords that should work, same principle.

this vid is terrible in operator job, but hey, bless his heart..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKgQJ-RinXc


----------



## gurnee5 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks alot, worked fine.


----------

